# Polish FAQ

## fallow

Spis pytań i odpowiedzi:

Lista HOW-TO na Polskim forum Gentoo

Gdzie znajdę przydatne skrypty/Jak zautomatyzować <coś z portage>?

Jakie flagi mam ustawić dla mojego procesora?

Zainstalowałem KDE/Gnome, ale chcę je usunąć.

Skompilowałem kernel, system się po tym zabiegu nie uruchamia, dostaję komunikat kernel panic....

Jaki system plików mam wybrać, jaki jest najlepszy ?

Jak sprawdzić jakie pakiety mam zainstalowane?

Czy jest livecd z obsługą neo+ ?

W jakim pakiecie znajdę lspci?

Usunąłem dotychczasowy logger w systemie zastępując go innym, podczas ładowania usługi mam komunikat: "* Service 'poprzedni-logger' already provided by 'logger'!'" jak temu zaradzić ?

Jak spolszczyć Firefoksa?

Jak mogę zamaskować gałęzie w swoim drzewie portage by podczas syncowania mi je pomijało?

Jak spolszczyć cały system?

Jaki kernel wybrać na desktop?

Zainstalowałem >=net-www/apache-2.0.53 i userowi nie działa jego public_html

Mam czcionkę w pliku *.ttf gdzie mam ją umieścić by była widoczna w systemie?

Czemu jak nie mam dostępu do sieci to wszystko mi się bardzo wolno uruchamia pod X?

Posiadam zainstalowane sterowniki nvidia 1.0.7xxx i mam problem z wieszaniem się serwera X

Moje gentoo zajmuje dużo przestrzeni na dysku, dlaczego?

Usunąłem zawartość /var/db/ system teraz twierdzi że żaden pakiet nie jest zainstalowany, jak to mogę naprawić?

Dlaczego emerge chce mi robić downgrade pakietów?

Mój zegar systemowy się późni/spieszy jak to mogę naprawić?

Zmodyfikowałem zawartość ebuilda, teraz podczas próby zainstalowania pakietu z tego ebuilda otrzymuje błąd

Litery w pasku menu w Firefox (i/lub innej aplikacji GTK) są bardzo duże albo bardzo małe.

Litery w treści stron w Firefox / e-maili w Thunderbird są bardzo duże albo bardzo małe.

Kiedy wyjdzie nowa wersja Gentoo?

PS1. Propozycje do FAQ mozna zgłaszać w tym wątku.

PS2. Do dyskusji na temat listy HOW-TO służy ten watek.Last edited by fallow on Wed Sep 08, 2004 9:47 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## fallow

Lista HOW-TO na Polskim forum Gentoo:

  [ Temat : SIECI ] 

 How-To #  [0.0]    Temat : Sieci 

Neostrada  i Modem Speedtouch HOW-TO

Autor : Yemu 

 How-To #  [0.1]    Temat : Sieci 

Bridging w malej sieci 

Autor : Yemu 

 How-To #  [0.2]    Temat : Sieci 

Budowanie tuneli VPN z VTun 

Autor : Vrok 

 How-To #  [0.3]    Temat : Sieci 

Lokalny serwer rsync i proxy dla distfiles

Autor : Milu 

 How-To #  [0.4]    Temat : Sieci 

Konfiguracja kart wi-fi Broadcom 43xx

Autor : Poe 

  [ Temat : SYSTEM ] 

 How-To #  [1.0]   Temat : System 

Programowy RAID 0 

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [1.1]    Temat : System 

Szybsza kompilacja glibc 

Autor : Nelchael 

 How-To #  [1.2]    Temat : System 

Aktualizacja Gentoo do wersji 2005.0 (i nowszych) 

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [1.3]    Temat : System 

Migracja z ATA na libata 

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [1.4]    Temat : System 

Tworzenie Stage 4/Backup Gentoo 

Autor : C1REX 

 How-To #  [1.4]    Temat : System 

Autounmask - odmaskowanie wielu pakietów

Autor : ian!/Poe 

 How-To #  [1.5]    Temat : System 

uvesafb nastepca vesafb-tg

Autor : jodri 

  [ Temat : VIDEO ] 

 How-To #  [2.0]   Temat : Video 

DXR3 w gentoo 

Autor : Troll 

 How-To #  [2.1]    Temat: Video 

Konfiguracja MPlayera 

Autor : C1REX 

  [ Temat : X Window ] 

 How-To #  [3.0]    Temat : X Window 

Radeon <8500, DRI i X.Org 

Autor : Nelchael 

 How-To #  [3.1]    Temat : X Window 

xfce4 via svn

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [3.2]    Temat : X Window 

DesktopWaves

Autor : Poe 

  [ Pozostale Tematy ] 

 How-To #  [4.0]    Temat: Portage 

Jak zainstalować ebuild spoza portage 

Autor : Troll 

 How-To #  [4.1]    Temat: Lokalizacja 

Podręcznik Lokalizacji Gentoo 

Autor : Troll 

 How-To #  [4.2]   Temat : Drukowanie 

Jak oszczędnie wydrukować duży plik jako książkę? 

Autor : MisterLu 

 How-To #  [4.3]   Temat : Powloka 

Słownik w linii poleceń 

Autor : MisterLu 

 How-To #  [4.4]   Temat : File Manager

Rox filer - lekki menadżer plików

Autor : Rofro 

 How-To #  [4.5]   Temat : Portage

Maskowanie galezi portage.

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [4.6]   Temat : Mail

Konfiguracja mutt dla wymagających

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [4.7]   Temat : Drukowanie

Jak skonfigurować HP LaserJet 1020 pod CUPS

Autor : Zwierzak 

 How-To #  [4.8]   Temat : Konwersja mp3->amr

[Audio] konwersja mp3 -> amr

Autor : _lucas_

 How-To #  [5.0]   Temat : Multimedia

Konfiguracja lirc na chipsecie saa7134

Autor : Arsen 

 How-To #  [5.1]   Temat : Multimedia [odtwarzacz]

Konfiguracja MPD i NCMPC

Autor : Poe 

 How-To #  [5.2]   Temat : Dźwięk

Konfiguracja karty muzycznej nvidia SoundStorm

Autor : Szołek 

  [ Security ] 

 How-To #  [6.0]   Temat : Security

Zabezpieczenie komputera pendrive'm/kartą SD

Autor : manwe_ 

 How-To #  [6.1]   Temat : Security

Szyfrowany System + TrueCrypt + wlasny initramfs

Autor : manwe_ 

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Gdzie znajde przydatne skrypty/Jak zautomatyzować <coś z portage>?

Odpowiedź: Sprawdź ten wątek.Last edited by nelchael on Mon Apr 25, 2005 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Jakie flagi mam ustawić dla mojego procesora?

Odpowiedź: Ten temat jest dość obszerny, sprawdź ten wątek.Last edited by nelchael on Mon Apr 25, 2005 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Zainstalowałem KDE/Gnome, ale chce je usunąć. Zrobiłem 

```
emerge -C kde
```

 lub 

```
emerge -C gnome
```

, ale pozostało pełno pakietów. Jak usunąć KDE/Gnome z zależnościami?

Odpowiedź:Najpierw:

```
emerge -C kde
```

 lub 

```
emerge -C gnome
```

 a następnie: 

```
emerge -av depclean
```

Last edited by nelchael on Mon Apr 25, 2005 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Skompilowałem kernel, system się po tym zabiegu nie uruchamia, dostaje komunikat kernel panic....

Odpowiedź: W 90% przypadkach przyczyną jest nie wkompilowanie obsługi swojego głównego systemu plików "/" w kernel, mało tego obsługa nie może być wkompilowana jako moduł tylko na stałe w kernel, system poprostu musi zamontować główną partycje a dopiero potem może ładować moduły.

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Jaki system plików mam wybrać, jaki jest najlepszy ?

Odpowiedź: Temat jest bardzo złożony, nie ma systemu plików który jest lekiem na wszystko, każdy się sprawuje lepiej

lub gorzej w pewnych sytuacjach. Było wiele benchmarków poszczególnych systemów plików. Warto poczytać ten wątekLast edited by arsen on Mon Apr 25, 2005 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Jak sprawdzić jakie pakiety mam zainstalowane?

Odpowiedź: Istnieje parę metod. Dwie najprostsze:

```
# Potrzebujemy pakietu app-portage/eix

update-eix

eix -I
```

lub:

```
for i in /var/db/pkg/*/*; do echo $i | cut -b 13-; done | sort
```

Dla starych RedHat'owców istnieje przyjemne narzędzie o wdzięcznej nazwie: epm. Nie potrafi ono (jeszcze) instalować pakietów (podobno kiedyś otrzyma tą możliwość...), ale na razie działaja już takie zapytania jak:

```
epm -qa # wyświetli wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety

epm -q nazwa_pakietu # zdradzi szczegóły wersji zainstalowanego pakietu)
```

i kilka innych. man jest dołączony i zdradzi szczegóły.Last edited by nelchael on Mon Apr 25, 2005 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Czy jest livecd z obsługą neo+ ?

Odpowiedź: Oficjalnie takiego livecd nie ma ze strony fundacji gentoo. Nic jednak nie stoi na przeszkodzie by skorzystać z innych dystrybucji livecd z obsługą modemów dla neo+. Można się posiłkować PLD rescue cd bądź Navyn OS które zawierają obsługe dla modemów neo+ i można za ich pomocą zainstalować gentoo.

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: W jakim pakiecie znajdę lspci?

Odpowiedź: sys-apps/pciutils

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Usunąłem dotychczasowy loger w systemie zastępując go innym, podczas ładowania usługi mam komunikat:

"* Service 'poprzedni-loger' already provided by 'logger'!'"  jak temu zaradzić ?

Odpowiedz: Same usunięcie pakietu poprzedniego logera nie wystarcza, tak jak i usunięcie go z runlevela, trzeba jeszcze poprzedni usunąc z /etc/init.d/Last edited by arsen on Mon Apr 25, 2005 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Jak spolszczyć Firefoksa?

Odpowiedź: Zainstaluj pakiet językowy dla pl_PL: http://www.firefox.pl/langpkg.html . Następnie uruchom ponownie Firefoksa i wpisz w pasku adresu about:config, teraz ustaw wartość intl.locale.matchOS na true. Zamknij przeglądarke i włącz ją ponownie - w tym momencie powinna już być w wersji PL.

Więcej informacji znajduje się w tym wątku.

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Jak mogę zamaskować gałęzie w swoim dzrzewie portage by podczas syncowania mi je pomijało ?

Odpowiedź: By to wykonać polecam to HOWTO

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Jak spolszczyć cały system?

Odpowiedź: Zobacz Podręcznik Lokalizacji Gentoo.

----------

## nelchael

Pytanie: Jaki kernel wybrać na desktop?

Odpowiedź: To zależy jak dużo czasu masz na eksperymenty z różnymi wersjami jąder. Ogólnie polecane są:

ck-sources - dostępne jako sys-kernel/ck-sources

vivid-sources - niestety narazie niedostepne w portage, wiecej informacji na forum Unsupported Software

love-sources i nitro-sources - oba projekty żyją na forum Unsupported Software

To które z nich będzie najlepsze musisz sprawdzić sam.Last edited by nelchael on Mon Apr 25, 2005 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Zainstalowałem >=net-www/apache-2.0.53 i userowi nie działa jego public_html 

Odpowiedź: W tej wersji apacha i pewnie już każdej późniejszej domyślnie obsługa kont w ich katalogach domowych jest wyłączona, by ją włączyć należy dodać opcję -D USERDIR czyli w:

```
/etc/conf.d/apache2
```

linijka

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D USERDIR"
```

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Mam czcionke w pliku *.ttf gdzie mam ją umieścić by była widoczna w systemie?

Odpowiedź: Najprościej jest to zrobić w sposób następujący, tworzymy folder w katalogu użytkownika o nazwie .fonts

```
mkdir ~/.fonts
```

następnie kopiujemy tam czcionke czyli np. ten swój *.ttf, uruchamiamy ponownie serwer X i odtąd czcionka jest widoczna w systemie.

----------

## arsen

Pytanie : Czemu jak nie mam dostępu do sieci to wszystko mi się bardzo wolno uruchamia pod X ?

Odpowiedź: Problem jest wtedy gdy mamy localhost nie przypisany do localdomain w pliku /etc/hosts, system próbuje wtedy przypisać DNS-y których nie znajduje, robi to przy odpaleniu niemał każdej aplikacji, przyjmijmy że nasz system nazywa się gentoo 

```

cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="gentoo"

```

więc teraz na tej podstawie uzupełniamy /etc/hosts, czyli:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost gentoo.localdomain gentoo

```

----------

## arsen

Pytanie:  Posiadam zainstalowane sterowniki nvidia 1.0.7xxx i mam problem z wieszaniem się serwera X 

Odpowiedź: Sterowniki te mają duży problem z poprawnym działaniem ze starszymi kartami graficznymi, przykładowo nawet gforce 4MX też źle pracuje na tych sterownikach, dodatkowo jeśli chcemy korzystać z compozite na tych sterownikach a mamy starą kartę to jesteśmy skazani na porażkę, póki co są 2 wyjścia, wrócenie do starej wersji sterowników 1.0.6xxx lub zakupienie nowej karty graficznej ze stajni nvidia. Więcej o tej sprawie możemy poczytać w tym wątku

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Moje gentoo zajmuje dużo przestrzeni na dysku, dlaczego ?

Odpowiedź: Sprawa pierwsza, po pewnym czasie sporo miejsca zajmuje /usr/portage/distfiles, portage tam domyślnie przechowuje źródla programów, jeśli chcemy możemy wszystkie źródła usunąć z distfiles, czasem jednak z różnych przyczyn chcemy mieć te źródła a przynajmniej do aplikacji które mamy w systemie, może nam w tym pomóc ten skrypt

Sprawa druga, jeśli jakiś pakiet kompilowaliśmy i po czasie przerwaliśmy tą kompilacje to sporo miejsca zajmuje /var/tmp/portage śmiało można zawartość usunąć, przykładowo przerwanie po kilku godzinach kompilacji openoffice może się skonczyć smieciem w tempie o rozmiarze ponad 2Gb.

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Usunąłem zawartość /var/db/ system teraz twierdzi że żaden pakiet nie jest zainstalowany,  

jak to mogę naprawić ?

Odpowiedź : w /var/db/ istnieje baza zainstalowanych aplikacji, po jej utracie normalne jest że portage traktuje każdy pakiet jakby nie był zainstalowany. Oficjalnie nie ma narzędzia do regeneracji tej bazy, jest jednak nieoficjalny skrypt który można znaleść tuLast edited by arsen on Mon Apr 25, 2005 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Dlaczego emerge chce mi robić dowgrade pakietów ?

Odpowiedź Może być kilka przyczyn a zatem:

- Instalacja z palca poprzez:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge foo

```

Jeśli w /etc/make.conf mamy wpis ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arch" to system zareaguje prawidłowo robiąć dowgrade, jeśli nie chcemy przechodzić całkowicie na ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" to pojedyncze pakiety dodajemy wtedy do /etc/portage/package.keywords, np:

```

net-www/apache ~x86

```

więcej szczegułów w man portage

- Druga przyczyna może być taka że poprostu developerzy uznali dany pakiet za tak niestabilny że wycofali go w ogóle z portage lub dali mu sygnature hardmasked wtedy jak dalej chcemy ten pakiet mieć w systemie musimy dodać go do /etc/portage/package.unmask, znów na przykładzie apache

```

net-www/apache

```

- Trzecia przyczyna to poprostu świadome przechodzenie z ~arch na stabilne arch, downgrade wtedy murowany.

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Mój zegar systemowy się późni/spieszy jak to mogę naprawić ?

Odpowiedź: Spieszenie lub opóźnianie zegara może być spowodowane wieloma czynnikami, od samej płyty głownej po inne przypadłości. Ze sprawą można walczyć synchronizując swój czas z jakimś serwerem, i majać przy okazji super dokładny czas. Można zrobić to następująco:

instalacja programu rdate

```

emerge rdate

```

następnie

```

cd /etc/cron.daily

echo "#!/bin/bash" > rdate.sh

echo "rdate -s -p ntp.task.gda.pl" >> rdate.sh

chmod +x rdate.sh

```

Umieszczenie skryptu w /etc/cron.daily powoduje wykonanie skryptu raz na dzień co w zupełności wystarcza by cieszyć się dokładnym zegarem.Last edited by arsen on Mon Oct 17, 2005 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arsen

Pytanie: Zmodyfikowałem zawartość ebuilda, teraz podczas próby zainstalowania pakietu z tego ebuilda otrzymuje błąd:

```

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/grupa/program/program.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

co mam w tym przypadku zrobić ?

Odpowiedź: Zmiana zawartości w ebuldzie spowodowała że sumy kontrolne się już nie zgadzają, należy wygenerować

nowe sumy, robimy to następująco:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/grupa/program/program.ebuild digest

```

po tej operacji możemy już zainstalować program ze zmodyfikowanego ebuilda.

----------

## argasek

Pytanie: moje fonty (lub, mówiąc niepoprawnie, czcionki) w pasku menu w Firefox (i/lub innych programach korzystających z GTK2) są małe, wręcz mikroskopijne, albo odwrotnie, bardzo duże. Jak to zmienić?

Odpowiedź:

1) jeśli masz zainstalowane Gnome, skorzystaj z oferowanych przez niego ustawień rozmiarów fontów.

2) jeśli dysponujesz KDE, wyedytuj plik ~/.gtkrc-2.0 i umieść na samym dole linijkę:

```

gtk-font-name = "Helvetica 12"

```

przy czym zarówno krój ("Helvetica") jak i rozmiar ("12") należy dobrać odpowiednio: wg gustu (i dostępnych zainstalowanych w systemie fontów) / eksperymentalnie.

3) możesz też zainstalować wystrój (theme) ujednolicający wygląd zarówno dla aplikacji GTK2 jak i KDE - do wyboru: a) x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt (jest w Portage, przede wszystkim dla użytkowników KDE), lub b) QtCurve, za pomocą ebuilda w overlayu.

----------

## argasek

Pytanie: moje fonty (lub, mówiąc niepoprawnie, czcionki) w treści wyświetlanych Firefox stron są małe, wręcz mikroskopijne, albo odwrotnie, bardzo duże. Dlaczego tak się dzieje i jak to zmienić?

Odpowiedź: przeczytaj ten wątek.

----------

## Poe

Pytanie: Kiedy wyjdzie nowa wersja Gentoo?

Odpowiedź:

Nie ma takiego czegoś jak 'nowa wersja'. Gentoo ciągle jest nowe. Wersje 2007.0, 2004.1 itp. to wersje livecd, o odpowiednim profilu. Po zainstalowaniu Gentoo i tak należy zrobić 

```

emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world

```

Ma się wtedy najnowszy system. 

Jeżeli wychodzi nowe release, np. 2009.1, to dla użytkownika Gentoo nie ma to większego znaczenia, można jedynie zmienić symlinka /etc/make.profile, by wskazywał na nowszy profil.

----------

